# Anyone have opinions on the Opus Sentiero?



## DarkSaturn (May 11, 2007)

Placed an order for one last week after deciding I couldn't quite afford the slightly lighter and better equipped Stelle. Just wondering what to expect.

I'll be using is mostly as an urban commuter, my normal route (on a hardtail MTB previously) takes me through streets, rough alleyways, pathways, a couple cuts across hardpack dirt trails around Calgary. Additionally for recreation/fitness mostly around the river pathway system, but I might be tempted to test it out on the occasional fireroad on the weekends.

It's a bit of an odd collection of components: 105 and tiagra, with BRR-505 Discs. I considered a more pure road bike options but wanted a little more versatility and hopefully durability(important since I'm a big guy - 6'0, 260lbs). 

(image https://www.opusbike.com/pdf/Sentiero07.jpg)

Cheers.


----------



## DarkSaturn (May 11, 2007)

Figured I should post an update since I've had the Sentiero for a few months now.

I've been pretty happy with the bike so far, as this is my first cross bike (or road for that matter) I don't have anything really tangible to compare it too. It's made my ride to work much more enjoyable, and a good 30% quicker than on my mountain bike, I do miss the granny gears on the one climb I do in the morning, given my size and general physical condition it does leave me hurting by the time I get to the top.

Between the disc brakes and my beefy magnesium masher pedals this is a bit of an abomination to some. Invariably I manage to slice open the back of my calf's with the studded pedals when I end up in stop and go traffic for the few blocks when I need to cut through downtown Calgary. 

Despite claims on the Opus website the front fork on the Sentiero is definitely Aluminum, the higher end model has carbon front, stays, and seat post. (no way I was putting my 260 lbs on a carbon stick).

I managed to scrape some of the shiny red paint off the fork about a week after I got it, its dark in my front hall, and I'm an idiot. Had a little trouble with the rear derailer, I managed to shift it totally off the rear gear set, this up and down business on different parts of the same shifter isn't second nature yet (did I mention I'm an idiot).

Had a few people ask about the bike, especially the disc brakes since they are a bit of an anomaly. I certainly appreciate the nice smooth variable control I get with the disc's coming down the hill that kills me in the morning. Road bikes have become considerably more common in Calgary over the last little while, it's not just the couriers anymore. I get the occasional disdainful look from other riders, I imagine their thought process is something along the lines of 'Damn, that fat guy has a nicer bike than me'.










Cheers


----------



## pédaleur223 (Aug 21, 2009)

I bought this bike like 3 days ago and after a research for all the piece review, i can tell you is a solid and fast bike. You can ride on road as well on dirt and you dosn't see the difference.

Gear are fast and good aiming, but i recommend you got padded short because the seat is definitly not comfortable.... I'll post another message after a couple of week on the road


----------

